# Job Applications



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll just say this, I hate filling out job applications. They ask all these meaningless questions and then they don't even give you enough space to fill in all the details.

So I thought I would ask people how they go about filling out applications. I went to fill one out today, it's been a while since I've had a job, just kind've living off of borrowed money and loans. So I go into the place and there are six other people already filling out applications. This isn't some great job either, it's a minimum wage working behind a counter selling video games type thing. 

So in hopes of setting my application apart a bit I tried to make it interesting. The part where it says how would you make a good addition to our company, why should we hire you type of thing, I put down:

_"I would make a great addition to a company softball team_". I can't remember where I heard this, whether it was on tv or I read it from a book but I distinctly remember hearing that anything that sets you apart from dozen's of other applicants can be a good thing. I also put after that that I naturally get along well with everyone, so I hope they can sense the humor in it.

who thinks that it was a good idea to use the softball team comment?


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

That's actually a great idea--it makes you stand out and memorable. I think those questions are really kind of BS though. I mean, I want to work for X company because I want a job and the money that comes along with it, not because of their "prestige" or working atmosphere or whatever. Putting something original like that will help the employer remember you swimming through the sea of ordinary and meaningless answers.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

yea but I'm worried the employer will be some stuck up person who thinks I'm not taking the job seriously and dismiss me on the fact alone. Still I imagine they will at least get a chuckle out of it


----------

